# Sad news....



## jujube (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2016)

:applause2::lol1:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2016)

,   lol ......


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I met Dill, what a jerk LMBO!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2016)

Just so happens I made Pillsbury biscuits for dinner tonight. Couldn't stop laughing . The family thought I was crazy!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

How's that for timing, LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

At the dentist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Bread and buried ... poor Boy. 

Just when we kneaded him the most. 

I hope he's not Rolling in his grave.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

I hear the funeral cost a lot of dough.
He was a well bread young man.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2016)

Snicker.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I hear the funeral cost a lot of dough.
> He was a well bread young man.



But he WAS a little flaky. 

You always had to butter him up.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Bread and buried ... poor Boy.
> 
> Just when we kneaded him the most.
> 
> I hope he's not Rolling in his grave.



LOL, now that's pure talent, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't stop now Phil, you're on a roll!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> LOL, now that's pure talent, LOL!!



Thank you!



Denise1952 said:


> Don't stop now Phil, you're on a roll!!



LOL - I need Pappy to keep going. 

... wait, that didn't sound right ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

so are we hearing that Pappy is actually the man behind the genius??  Is he feeding you your lines??  LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> so are we hearing that Pappy is actually the man behind the genius??  Is he feeding you your lines??  LOL!!



Drat - I've been unmasked!!!

*Yells _Sic semper tyrannis! _and jumps to the stage of the forum*


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 5, 2016)

He always could rise to the occasion...But sometimes he could sure be a crumb.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Right on Karen, as in Apple "crumb" cake, yummy!!


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Right on Karen, as in Apple "crumb" cake, yummy!!



Exactly!


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope there were a lot of flours at his funeral.  He was a roll model to us all, even if he did have many turnovers in his life and engaged in some half-baked schemes.  

He was a crusty old guy and had some pretty big dough-nuts under his apron.  

(In the interest of transparency, I will have to admit I ripped the above off another site....)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

jujube said:


> I hope there were a lot of flours at his funeral.  He was a roll model to us all, even if he did have many turnovers in his life and engaged in some half-baked schemes.
> 
> He was a crusty old guy and had some pretty big dough-nuts under his apron.
> 
> (In the interest of transparency, I will have to admit I ripped the above off another site....)



Impressive, wherever it's from.

I concede. You've beaten _my_ buns.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jujube..you take the cake! :hatoff:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think I would be entertained any other place like here


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

:love_heart:Hmmm. A lot of inbread people on this thread! It shows! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Or as Dough Boy said as he looked at his tummy, 

"They're knot rolls!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't think I would be entertained any other place like here



You should come to MY place on a Friday night ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You should come to MY place on a Friday night ...



Will there be more licorice?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Will there be more licorice?



Loads. More than you can swing a stick at.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

Liquorice, must have.iquorice!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Geeze, I didn't expect this kind of demand - I'll have to stock up.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Liquorice, must have.iquorice!!!



Lmao

Yes Phil,lol stock up!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

Liquorice babies in a huge tin with my name on it is a prerequisite!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

The best.  Thanks, Philly.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

jujube said:


> I hope there were a lot of flours at his funeral.  He was a roll model to us all, even if he did have many turnovers in his life and engaged in some half-baked schemes.
> 
> He was a crusty old guy and had some pretty big dough-nuts under his apron.
> 
> (In the interest of transparency, I will have to admit I ripped the above off another site....)



omg, hilarious JJ  He was a real, sweetie pie wasn't he, lol (I almost typed sweatie, geesh).  We haven't heard from "cookie" on this have we?  I bet she misses him too, lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> omg, hilarious JJ  He was a real, sweetie pie wasn't he, lol (I almost typed sweatie, geesh).  We haven't heard from "cookie" on this have we?  I bet she misses him too, lol



If enough of us surround her, we could sandwich Cookie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Or as Dough Boy said as he looked at his tummy,
> 
> "They're knot rolls!"



He had a lot of trouble searching for the right furniture because of his "sticky buns".  Now that's sad, a lifetime struggle for him.  I also heard that yeast would puff up in the most peculiarly embarasing places too!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> If enough of us surround her, we could sandwich Cookie.



another great idea, cookie, where are you?  Phil, I am seeing a picture in my mind, are you getting that??  Sending now, cool, mind travel, we communicate even when miles apart


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> He had a lot of trouble searching for the right furniture because of his "sticky buns".  Now that's sad, a lifetime struggle for him.  I also heard that yeast would puff up in the most peculiarly embarasing places too!!



Such a rye comment.

About that yeast - I would just baguette. 

DoughBoy getting down!


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 6, 2016)

In lieu of flowers DOUGHnations maybe sent to Free The Glutens.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 6, 2016)

oh the horror..


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You should come to MY place on a Friday night ...



I think it might be "batter" to say home


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I think it might be "batter" to say home



But then you won't get to lick to bowl ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> But then you won't get to lick to bowl ...



piz'za can I change my mind then


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> piz'za can I change my mind then



The more the merrier.

So that's two whips and a side of bowl ...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2016)

Lol....


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The more the merrier.
> 
> So that's two whips and a side of bowl ...



Ok, here's what I'll bring:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2016)

MORE SAD NEWS!!!
.
 With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it  is worth reflecting on the life and death of a very important person,  which almost went unnoticed last week.  

Larry LaPrise, the man that wrote "The Hokey Pokey" died peacefully at  the age of 93. The most traumatic part, for his family, was getting him  into the coffin.   


They put his left leg in. And then the trouble started.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

The inventor of Viagara, I. M. Hardy, passed four days ago, and alas, they are still trying to get the casket closed. :sentimental:


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 7, 2016)

jujube said:


> View attachment 26551[/QU
> 
> OTE]
> 
> Does this mean I don't get to roll in the dough anymore?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

That was my favorite come back when people ask me, how are you?
i was a bread delivery man for years.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 7, 2016)

I actually loved the Pillsbury dough boy. I collected the things they would make of him like cookie jars, etc. One of the things my husband did that brought joy to my heart was when he went on a business trip and brought me back some doughboy collectiables he found in airport gift shop.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> MORE SAD NEWS!!!
> .
> With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it  is worth reflecting on the life and death of a very important person,  which almost went unnoticed last week.
> 
> ...



Shame on the ken!!  (as she blows her coffee everywhere, and runs to the sink to clean up)nthego::lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> I actually loved the Pillsbury dough boy. I collected the things they would make of him like cookie jars, etc. One of the things my husband did that brought joy to my heart was when he went on a business trip and brought me back some doughboy collectiables he found in airport gift shop.



Goll'dernit Babs, you got me bawlin o'er here:sorry: RIP Doughboy


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

Dough boys obit:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2016)

LOL Pappy, pop tart, LOL, 350 for 20 minutes, LMBO!!


----------

